# Solved: Windows 8 is changing its appearance?



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I read somewhere that Windows 8 will be coming out with an update for those of us who prefer the older formats like Windows 7 instead of the apps etc... Does anyone know if it's happening and when? I assume it will be available for free for those who already have Windows 8.
Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The first major update for *Windows 8* will be *Windows 8.1*

You can read about it here:

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/so...ate-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737

http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/26/technology/enterprise/windows-8-1-preview/index.html

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043091/deep-inside-windows-8-1s-hidden-new-features.html

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks very much!


----------

